# Stuck in a memory



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I STILL don't feel any better, after six months in this hell. Someone PLEASE tell me they are feeling something of the same things I am, I'm just so scared I don't know what to do.
I have this feeling like I am in my old house, I know I'm not but it's like a feeling from a dream on top of reality.. Sometimes it's the feeling from somewhere else, like my long gone grandparents home :roll: 
I have no clue as to how things are supposed to feel any more, although I'll get moments (seconds) of clarity when it'll just hit me how totally psychotic I am in this state, and how far from reality I am.

Symptoms; right place, wrong feeling,
numbness,
familiar things seem _very_ unfamiliar,
lost sense of self (or _wrong_ sense on a good day),
indifference towards things that used to get to me,
songs or words get stuck in my mind,
anxiety with all kinds of bodily sensations on top.

Thanks for listening.. again....


----------



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

I can relate to everything  hang on.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey York! 
I really understand everything what you experience now, I've been there too... it feels like it's been a long time since all of these feelings went away, and actually I changed my opinion about all this dpdr stuff - I don't find it any scary now like I used to, I'm even greatful that I've had that in my life, maybe that's why I'm not dp/dred anymore... 
I think you should manage your anxiety first, hopefully without meds. only if you lessen your anxiety there comes up the way to solve other problems. besides, talking therapy is nessesary to figure out why you feel all these "strange" feelings and to figure out so much other stuff of what now you maybe don't even have any idea about - I'm recovered from dpdr hell (it was rarely extreme), but I still do therapy because I still want to, I really enjoy it, I develope my self in so many ways and my life gets better and better everyday.
most important - the thing what you should keep in your mind all the time going through this - it's okey to feel this way!!! it's just your body's and mind's way to show, that you need to change something in your life at the moment, urgently.
wish you luck, please, feel free to send me private messages!
with respect
Elizabeta


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you so much guys... That's a relief. I try and manage my anxiety, but it's difficult. The situation I'm in, which made me start having panic attacks, is really hard to escape from... I'm scared I won't make it if I leave, especially with dp, at the same time I feel horrible staying where I am...


----------



## BananaMan (Jul 23, 2009)

The anxiety and fear is hard to overcome. I have managed to get past that, although I took a lot of different medications early on for the anxiety.

If there is anywhere that you can go where you feel safe go there until you can control your anxiety. I found once I got over the anxiety the other problems were easier to manage.

I know it is really difficult right now to change anything in your life, the thought of facing anything is so hard and you just want to avoid it. There is the challenge of knowing that you cannot stay where you are but the fear of what you have to face to change where you are. So you try and do nothing and hope it all goes away.

Right now though I am past the anxiety and am in the middle of the biggest change in my life!


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

i understand what you are going through. i was told that time would heal my dp and anxiety so hang in there. try a hemi sync cd called dream land. just try to listen to it and just focus on the music before you go to sleep. sleep is an issue with my dp all those thoughts running wild through my head wont let me sleep. i also take 5htp, valerian root, melatonin, magnesium and ive added ibroprofen. i know its a lot but it gets me to sleep, sometimes.
hang in there york
once your thoughts are slowed down, things will get a little easier.
ps. i can relate to a bunch of stuff you are experiencing.


----------

